# When should they be able to "hold" it all night?



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I know some of you don't crate your pups at night but maybe you have a suggestion or two.







Abbey is 8 months old and I have been putting a pee pad in her crate at night time. She is trained to potty outside during the day. When do you think I should remove the pee pad at nighttime? She poos and pees during the night every night still. I take her outside before bed at 9:00 pm and she is taken outside again at 7:00am. (most of the time I have to wake her up then). She's 4 lbs now. Can she hold it all night? or should I just keep a pee pad in there? Thanks!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think all our babies are different, but at 8 months Scooby was sleeping through without the need to go outside. We made a habit of taking him out at 10.00pm for his last potty and he would sleep till about 6.00am. Now he still goes out at 10 like clock work as he is the one that demands that, but he often will just stay there in bed with us till we get up which could be any time from 6 to 7am or even later if we sleep in.
Perhaps you should try not leaving the pee pad in her crate as this could encourage her to use it, if it isn't there she may just wait till morning. I would suggest if you are up later than 9pm to take her out last thing before you go to bed.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

At this age, if you get her timing/schedule right, she can probably make it through the night. 

She is now in the habit of going at night. I would wake her up and take her out before she goes on her own and slowly make that time earlier and earlier every night until it is like 10pm or so and then keep it there. We have last out at 10:30-11 pm and then nothing until 6:30 am.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Jack is not even 6 months old yet and he holds it from 10:30 pm until around 8 am sometimes! He's a bigger malt (7.5 pounds) so maybe he has a bigger bladder, but still... I think it's definitely possible!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Ruby was 6 months old when she started sleeping through the night. We go to bed between 9 and 10 and get up around 5 or 6. It will happen!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris was about 3 1/2 months old when she started sleeping all night.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Ty sleeps with me and has been sleeping all night since he was about 16 wks. We do get up really early, 5:30 am but he sleeps from about 9 to 5:30 without difficulty.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey is 19 months old now. She can go the night without peeing but we have the Wizdog and I can tell that she goes sometimes in the night...she pees. She holds the other until 6:30 when I take her outside. I have 2 cats that are looking out the windows at night time...they are guarding the house and if they see something they go from window to window and usually Lacey has to get in the act too. So she isn't to good about sleeping through the night but she is good so I don't worry about it. Sometimes I can tell all 3 must have had an interesting night...all 3 will be in my bed and they don't move when I am walking out the door to go to work. They might raise their head and look at me when I am telling them goodbye but that is it.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I guess I'm still alittle confused as where to begin.







I took Abbey out to potty until 10:30 the past 2 nights with no success.







We normally go to bed around 9:00 or 9:30. Anyways, my question is Do I take away the pee pad in her crate? or wait until one morning that the pee pad is unused and know she can hold it all night? Thanks!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I didn't crate-train Jack (oops) but I would think that if the pee pad is there, she'll take advantage of it and pee. I would try taking it out. If she does go anyway, you can always rinse the crate, and you'll know then that she can't hold it all night yet!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

How big is the crate? If there is room for a pee pad it must be pretty big. We got Sadie when she was 14 weeks and she slept through the night from the beginning. Both Sadie and Sassy sleep in their own individual small crate. Lately we've been leaving the doors open but they don't come out. They like their little crates. Maybe your pup has too much room. Try removing the pad and if your malt still "goes" during the night then you might try a smaller crate or a partition in the larger one.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Aug 22 2005, 01:33 AM
> *How big is the crate?  If there is room for a pee pad it must be pretty big.  We got Sadie when she was 14 weeks and she slept through the night from the beginning.  Both Sadie and Sassy sleep in their own individual small crate.  Lately we've been leaving the doors open but they don't come out.  They like their little crates.  Maybe your pup has too much room.  Try removing the pad and if your malt still "goes" during the night then you might try a smaller crate or a partition in the larger one.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92921*


[/QUOTE]


She is in a larger crate. I could try removing pee pad and smaller crate but I was just worrying about forcing her to hold it. But I guess if some of your puppies can do it she should be able to too, right? The thing is that she won't poo before going to bed. We've even been staying up until 10:30 lately for her and still she doesn't go.







We feed her last at 5:00 pm(when we eat) and she does go after this. I guess I'm going to just have to make her hold it until she gets it and then maybe she'll make sure she "empties" before bedtime. Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Aug 18 2005, 08:33 AM
> *I know some of you don't crate your pups at night but maybe you have a suggestion or two.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I did that with chesley,I think I created a poo monster. She is still one year old now, and still does poo in her creat if she has too. But I guess it depends on how big your crate is for her. Is it big enough to hold pee, pad water and food and still have a spot for her to sleep? My vet told me to take it out of her crate because you teaching her it is ok to go in her crate. I think by the time I took the pee pad out it was too late. I already taught ther it was ok. 

Schedule a time to wake up at night for now and let her out or put the pee pad in front of her crate with the crate door open so she can use it anytime. chelsey can hold it all night most nights... but even now we still get up aroung 5 am and let them out and again at 9;00pm before we go to work... We have later work scheduled then most.

Edited;

Sorry I was writing this while you were responding.
yep I would remove the wee, wee, pad for now and she how she does.


----------

